
RStudio IDE Easy Tricks You Might’ve Missed - sndean
https://www.rstudio.com/rviews/2016/11/11/easy-tricks-you-mightve-missed/
======
vixen99
Who owns up for this one? "Tearable panes are anything but terrible".

------
partycoder
This is great information. As a user of R Studio I will definitively be moving
from R files to R markdown ASAP.

